# anybody killing ? we went out last night !



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2011)

anybody killing  ? we went out for the first time this year shot a few only fished for 5 hours it got a lil cold last night


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm guessing that was yall we saw last night?


----------



## Michael (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a mighty fine looking Bud Light you shot on the left side of the first pic


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2011)

budlight  nah not us lol yeah that was us how did u do bowfisher


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 30, 2011)

We did ok. Was wanting to come up their with yall but thought I better not  those are some good buffs!!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks yeah anytime u can tell its our boat come on over never got to c a airboat up close in tha action


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 30, 2011)

We tried to flash you over with the KC lights..we were tied up talking to another boat when yall came by..see ya next time!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 31, 2011)

*skiff*



j_seph said:


> Bullard, is that a CS boat you have there? If it is could you send me some good pics please? hold_em_hook@yahoo.com
> I am in the process of building mine for some force feeding!



Skiff. It is. I have a few restore pics from last year nothing with the fan set up.  The boat is at my parents. House I will go there this weekend and take pics I am in the proces of looking for a boat trailer if anybody has a good one for sell


----------



## ngahunter82 (Jan 31, 2011)

what lake yall fishin


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 31, 2011)

We ended up with a few Saturday night..only shot till around midnight and most of that was shooting the "bull" with other boats..got a 50 pound blue cat for a surprise!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 31, 2011)

trying to get a bigger pic


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't..that one was Brad's...I ain't a fish cleaner...wouldn't know where to start..leave that to the deck hands!!


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 31, 2011)

But to answer your question it will get eaten and not wasted..just not by me..we have people wanting them all the time and come get them everytime we call them...even the carp!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 31, 2011)

yall eat carp?


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yeah...nothing like a warm carp sandwich with some hot mayo! UMMM GOOD


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 31, 2011)

Bowfisher said:


> Oh yeah...nothing like a warm carp sandwich with some hot mayo! UMMM GOOD



thought they were real boney. but i would not know. i aint never tried one


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a nice blue. we have yet to c a nice cat while bowfishing always those lil ones


----------



## Michael (Feb 1, 2011)

Dang JC, ya'll slayed them 

I'm guessing ya'll quit at midnight to keep from throwing your backs out lifting those big ole buffalos in the boat


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

Michael you know how we are..we hate shooting big fish but the gar and shad were not up!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 1, 2011)

We killed 6. Gar I was shocked to c them out this early


----------



## huntmore (Feb 1, 2011)

Bowfisher said:


> We ended up with a few Saturday night..only shot till around midnight and most of that was shooting the "bull" with other boats..got a 50 pound blue cat for a surprise!



You shooting in a lake?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yea


----------



## jonesey (Feb 2, 2011)

Must be a secret lake that nobody knows about cause they aint a tellin   Nice fish guys


----------



## Michael (Feb 2, 2011)

We tell, then EVERYONE show up next time


----------



## BOWROD (Feb 2, 2011)

*lake*



jonesey said:


> Must be a secret lake that nobody knows about cause they aint a tellin   Nice fish guys



im 99.8 % sure its guntersville !!! but i have been wrong before


----------

